# Pricing structure.....Driveways?



## dfor (Dec 23, 1999)

I am looking for advice on pricing driveways for larger storms (over 6"). I am in southern New England, and in general most storm are 3 to 6 inches. 

I use a flate rate for up to 6" for driveways.

Can you all post how I should or how you charge as the inches climb.

Example....

3-6"..... $30
6-8".....?? 
8-10"....??
10-12".....??
above 12"......


Thanks. If there is already a post about pricing driveways like this, please post the link. I didn't see one.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicussmileyflagI would just double your rate at 12 in then figure out the rest in between!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I would double your rate at the 10 to 12 inch mark, go hourly over 12, and figure out in between. Thats how I do it anyhow.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

I would just charge per service rendered. If you plow twice, charge twice.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

jgoetter1;731227 said:


> I would just charge per service rendered. If you plow twice, charge twice.


Yeah, I plow twice if it's over 6". It's in my contracts.


----------



## jason t. (Mar 29, 2006)

150% increase is what i use for categories, per plowing of course on bigger snows


----------



## t.i.b (Jan 17, 2009)

i add $10 for every 2 inches after 6


----------



## Midwest Pond (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm $30-$35 per driveway per swipe after 2", after 4" i charge per plow. On my contract it says every 2-3" or per plow so it gives me some room as far as billing. A 6" snowflow I still can show up once and still bill them for 2 swipes. When the real nice snow comes, its nice billing $90-105 per house. You get some people complaining price, but their service is great. I got dropped by a few customers who found a guy who was plowing any amout of snow at $25, cant beat it., and I dont want to.


----------



## lawnwolf (May 11, 2006)

*Plowing Rates per inch/ West Chester, PA*


2-4 inches snowfall - $35.00 Normal Residential Drive (10 minutes plow time), No Obstacles, Low Traffic Street
5-7 inches snowfall (1.5 times normal rate.)
8-10 inches snowfall (2 times normal rate.)
11 inches or above (Hourly) $175.00

Driveways range from 5 minutes to 45 minutes of plow time
Sent out 20 contracts this season, all were accepted, no questions.


----------

